
Alma Deutscher (12yo), piano concerto world premiere (2017) - localhost
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWlAgksUQyo
======
localhost
The YouTube algorithm made this recommendation to me today. I'm beyond
speechless at her talent, regardless of age, which in and of itself is
remarkable!

